# Help ID grass...



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

The center runner is centipede but the other two grass blades look different. Any idea?


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

St. Augustine


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

My Kikuyu starts out like that.

Buffalo has more of a longer thinner runner before the next "nodule"

https://images.app.goo.gl/6DRZWgQAoKKg8vBh6


----------



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

Still debating if it's some variety of st aug or zoysia. Is there anything that i can spot spray that will harm one and not the other?


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Pic of stolons? I'd guess Kikuyu, but I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

At first glance they kind of look like individual pieces of goosegrass. The one on the top left doesn't though, it may be face down or something else.

Here's some goose from my yard, note that it's been treated with pgr so it's a bit more dense than normal.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Bothfeetin said:


> Still debating if it's some variety of st aug or zoysia. Is there anything that i can spot spray that will harm one and not the other?


Definitely not zoysia.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Middle stolon is centipede. Sprigs on either side are st. Augustine. You can see the alternating blades of the centipede. No kikuyu in the picture. This is in South Carolina


----------



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

JKH7 said:


> Middle stolon is centipede. Sprigs on either side are st. Augustine. You can see the alternating blades of the centipede. No kikuyu in the picture. This is in South Carolina


Do you know what variety? Its not as wide as floratam...maybe palmetto? I'll try to get a better picture of the grass.


----------



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

Bump!
Ok so pulled some runners and added additional photo for id. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Pics look like under-surface rhizomes, not above ground stolons, correct? Or did you add dirt above the stolons??

Some of the leaf blades look similar to STA, but it is certainly not STA IF it has underground rhizomes.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

I see this grass quite often in my area. People around here call it carpet grass.

Edit, did some little googling on carpet grass and it looks like it could be it. Axonopus affinis. https://www.google.com/search?q=axonopus+affinis&client=ms-android-verizon&prmd=isnv&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiq8pals9riAhXSTd8KHTB0DhAQ_AUIFSgB&biw=360&bih=518&dpr=4#imgrc=wVEG8hVx9YcmVM


----------



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> Pics look like under-surface rhizomes, not above ground stolons, correct? Or did you add dirt above the stolons??
> 
> Some of the leaf blades look similar to STA, but it is certainly not STA IF it has underground rhizomes.


I added dirt but i believe they are above ground.


----------



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> I see this grass quite often in my area. People around here call it carpet grass.
> 
> Edit, did some little googling on carpet grass and it looks like it could be it. Axonopus affinis. https://www.google.com/search?q=axonopus+affinis&client=ms-android-verizon&prmd=isnv&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiq8pals9riAhXSTd8KHTB0DhAQ_AUIFSgB&biw=360&bih=518&dpr=4#imgrc=wVEG8hVx9YcmVM


It certainly looks alike


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> I see this grass quite often in my area. People around here call it carpet grass.
> 
> Edit, did some little googling on carpet grass and it looks like it could be it. Axonopus affinis. https://www.google.com/search?q=axonopus+affinis&client=ms-android-verizon&prmd=isnv&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiq8pals9riAhXSTd8KHTB0DhAQ_AUIFSgB&biw=360&bih=518&dpr=4#imgrc=wVEG8hVx9YcmVM


@Bothfeetin I believe this is the winner.


----------



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

Spammage said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > I see this grass quite often in my area. People around here call it carpet grass.
> ...


I did some research on carpet grass and don't believe thats what i have. Supposedly carpet grass grows seed heads almost like crabgrass but my lawn doesn't have that. Idk


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

What did the seedheads look like? This is the seedhead of the cultivar I was referring to. 
https://images.app.goo.gl/ugSKYXh2qrzS8eWR7

Looks like a tiny bahia seedhead imo


----------



## Bothfeetin (May 23, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> What did the seedheads look like? This is the seedhead of the cultivar I was referring to.
> https://images.app.goo.gl/ugSKYXh2qrzS8eWR7
> 
> Looks like a tiny bahia seedhead imo


Yard went uncut for 9 days. No seed heads visible during the mow. I'll post more pics in the future.


----------

